# Hoggie refusing food



## Powney1980 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi All, 
My 18 month old(ish) Hognose has refused his last 2 meals - I have had him since the beginning of last December - husbandry is correct
Humidity = 40% - 50%
Warm side = 33c
Cool side = 26c
UTH = 33c 
CHE = 33c
Ambient = 28c

Plenty of hides, decor and 3” substrate

it seems that when I bought his F/T mice this time around he has gone off his food. I thought maybe the weather due to the storms but now I think it may be his mice as he hasn’t taken a single on of the new batch. Up until the new batch he has taken off tongs reliably every week and now he just turns his nose up and ignores the mice!! I have left one in overnight and it was still there this morning!!
Any ideas as to why this might be happening?? Or is it just the Hognose being a Hognose!!!

TIA


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Normal for a male at this time of year. Will probably want food again next month.


----------



## Frogman553 (Jul 9, 2021)

agree hoggies are usually cooled over winter especially if you are breeding them so they naturally stop feeding just a slight change downwards of the viv temperature will make them think winter is coming and they dont want to be left with half eaten food in their gut if they think they are going to hibernate!


----------

